# Cat Wormer



## Junkman (Dec 17, 2005)

Anyone out there have a recipe for a cat wormer?
My husband suggested anti-freeze but we wont go there!:yuck:
We have "several" barn cats that need wormed. Jklady


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

We use Safeguard goat wormer, which is just fenbendazole, in a 10% suspension.

For cats, administer orally .5 ml per pound of body weight.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Junkman said:


> Anyone out there have a recipe for a cat wormer?
> My husband suggested anti-freeze but we wont go there!:yuck:
> We have "several" barn cats that need wormed. Jklady



Antifreeze is a poison and will very likely kill your cats so I would strongly suggest contacting your vet for a more humane solution.


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

If you can order online take a look at this: 
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3261+21583+21595+7588&pcatid=7588

Or, if you have a PetSmart store you can go to:
http://www.petsmart.com/cat/digesti...osition=0&PageSize=24&_t=Health_Consideration

I have used the Tradewinds brand wormer on my cats and it works within 24 hours.

Also, ordering from DrsFosterandSmith is safe, I buy a lot of items from them. 

You could try the local farmers co-op, too. They carry animal medications of all kinds.

Hope this helps!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Whatever you do don't use Ivomec. Been there done that. Wont do that again!

It crosses the cats blood/brain barrier.


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> We use Safeguard goat wormer, which is just fenbendazole, in a 10% suspension.
> 
> For cats, administer orally .5 ml per pound of body weight.


I second the fenbendazole. It also works for dogs. There are a lot of websites which can give you dosages.

FYI, it can be difficult to find a syringe small enough to dose small critters. We buy 1 cc ones online but I think insulin syringes will work so if you know someone who needs it they might give you one.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Have no idea of if this works, so cat-veat emptor, but one knowledgeable person I know suggested D.E. (diatomatious earth) as a wormer in larger animals.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you know what kind of worms they have, or are you just going for a shot-gun approach?

Fenbendazole (Panacur), pyrantel pamoate (strongid), and tapeworm meds (praziquantel) will get the vast majority of worms. You can find dosage directions online.

Panacur must be given once a day for 3 days straight. Strongid should be given at least twice, 10-14 days apart. And tapeworm pills should work in one dose, but reinfestation via fleas is pretty common so you'd want to stay on top of that.

I usually get mine on Amazon or eBay, but you could look at DrsFosterSmith.com or RevivalAnimal.com and see what they have.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

All our cats need worming. I have no idea how many we have, they are semi feral and live in the barn. Years ago a couple moved in, hid under the toolshed, and it went from there. They are all orange, can't tell one from the other. How do you administer anything orally to them? You would have to shoot them with a tranquilizer dart first. I wish there was something natural that you can put in food and that is not so bad you have to worry about overdosing. 
DH once had one tamed enough she let him pick her up. He was going to have her "fixed". She bit him and his thumb swelled up back to his elbow.


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

Have you tried feeding them early birds?


----------



## hickerbillywife (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd get some generic drontal for cats, crush the pills and mix with a can of cat or dog food.
If you can't crush them just let them sit in the canned food for several hours or overnight They will soften up enough to mix in. Add some hot water if it's too stiff to mix. Drop a spoonful here and there so all have a chance to get some. Paper plates work well. I'd count the cats or just guess, and give a dose that would be enough for all. Then do it again in a month. Drontal gets most all worms including tapes, which they probably have if they eat mice or have fleas. Our vet sells them just as cheap as ordering online.


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

Old thread 

Anyway, where does one buy generic drontal for cats cheaply?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

mrs whodunit said:


> Old thread
> 
> Anyway, where does one buy generic drontal for cats cheaply?


50 tabs for under 7 bucks cheap enough?

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Drontal-prod10073.html


----------



## InTownForNow (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness, I thought at first this was titled "Cat Warmer" and immediately thought is that something you can actually buy?!


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

arabian knight said:


> 50 tabs for under 7 bucks cheap enough?
> 
> http://www.1800petmeds.com/Drontal-prod10073.html


Followed your link.
If I am reading it right it 6.83 per tablet.


----------

